# Welcome! Check out Scare Rookies Group`



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome to the club. I am inviting you to join the social group called "Scare Rookies". Its a site dedicated to the new yard haunters out there who are looking to discuss their ideas, ask for help, vitual make and takes etc. Veterans are welcome as we need your expertise. Its brand new so we look forward to talking with you. Have fun!!!

Scare Rookies


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

ScareRookie said:


> Welcome to the club. I am inviting you to join the social group called "Scare Rookies". Its a site dedicated to the new yard haunters out there who are looking to discuss their ideas, ask for help, vitual make and takes etc. Veterans are welcome as we need your expertise. Its brand new so we look forward to talking with you. Have fun!!!


I'd be glad to join, any way I can help, just let me know!!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*ScareRookies...Welcome*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*ScareRookie Social Group- The New Guys*

I wanted to take a few moments to welcome all new comers to this site. I have been a member for many years and its a great site to be a member of. I have a social group that is for the new guys who want to join in discussions, ideas, make and takes etc. Feel free to select my profile and join my social group. I want to start gaining some consistent activity to drive ideas and ultimately just have some fun.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey! ScareRookie here. I am trying to gather people together who live in Wisconsin. I want to get active people engaged in the sharing of ideas, experience or feedback, plus have fun in general talking about all things Halloween. Check out my profile and hope you will be interested in joining the group. I would eventually like to organize social events, like Ghost tours, make and take its, haunted houses etc.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Fellow Wisconsin-nites!!*

Hey! ScareRookie here. I am trying to gather people together who live in Wisconsin. I want to get active people engaged in the sharing of ideas, experience or feedback, plus have fun in general talking about all things Halloween. Check out my profile and Wisconsin Haunters social group. I hope you will be interested in joining the group. I would eventually like to organize social events, like Ghost tours, make and take its, haunted houses etc. Talk soon I hope. Enjoy yourself, there are a lot of great people and ideas on this site!!


----------



## Oviatt (Oct 9, 2013)

*From Wisconsin*

I'm new here, and from Wisconsin. Where do I find out more about Wisconsin Haunters?


----------

